# tug of war



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

At the risk of revealing how new I am at poodle games, could I ask what is the proper way to play tug of war. Walter loves my old socks which I tie together and I let him pull and tug until I can see his jaw is getting tired and I let him take it. Then he proceeds to shake it and growl at it like he is killing it. he has done this with all his stuffed toys since he was 8 weeks old. BTW his favorite toy in the whole world is an empty water bottle because it makes so much noise.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Once upon a time it was believed that you shuld never let the dog "win", lest he believe he could beat you, and thus become "dominant". Nowadays that is an exploded myth! Your game sounds like lots of fun for both of you - but I would teach a Drop cue - either by pausing the game until he lets go, or by offering a treat - and then resume the game. One day it might be your best cashmere socks he has hold of, and tug may not be the first thing on your mind!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow fjm I didn't know that!!! All these things I read said to never let them win- now I have the kids playing with them like that... I feel bad!!!  Poor Sophie we'll have to throw her a bone (pun intended)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

waltersmom said:


> At the risk of revealing how new I am at poodle games, could I ask what is the proper way to play tug of war. Walter loves my old socks which I tie together and I let him pull and tug until I can see his jaw is getting tired and I let him take it. Then he proceeds to shake it and growl at it like he is killing it. he has done this with all his stuffed toys since he was 8 weeks old. BTW his favorite toy in the whole world is an empty water bottle because it makes so much noise.


Gotta quit doing that! You are stressing out your dog! Let him win every time.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/21042-video-tortoises-tugging.html


----------

